# Book-shelf rat cage idea and going with it! What you think?



## RattyJessica (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I think I am going to go with the Rat Book-shelf cage idea, my sister made one, and it looks awesome, and so much room, and looks like a piece of furniture in her living room, rather than a large cage!

I found a wooden book-shelf about 4 feet tallish, maybe 5, with three shelves, and a solid back. You cut off the top and relpace with bars and such, and screw on doors with bar spacing, and drill holes and cut off parts of shelves to create upper and lower halves. I'll be posting step by step pictures, and hopefully it will be a success!!!

Because the cage I have now is not large enough for not two, bbut probably now 4 ratties


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, I'm interested, and especially in the picutres. Good idea!


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

If you don't find something to coat the wood and make it entirely water proof, it's going to soak up urine like you wouldn't believe, and go bad/unusable very very quickly. If you can sort that out, I'm sure it will be very neat, and I'd love to see photos!


----------



## RattyJessica (Aug 22, 2008)

I considered the urine thing, and the answer (i know I am spelling it wrong) is mauje-pauge...or a thick glossy finishing coat often used on furniture and such to protect from water stains and water damage,


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, they chew on the wood, on the edges (and that part then will soak in pee). Otherwise, I really love my cabinet cage. It's much easier to clean than my wire cage.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Modge-Podge? Heh, that stuff is fun =)


----------

